# Moose 6 month old



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Just trying to get a better understand, hes just about to be 6 months and weighs between 55-60lbs


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

He looks tall and lanky. My pup has a similar build, but I think your dog looks taller, hard to tell with pictures. Anyway mine was 53 pounds at 6 months and is 67 pounds at 9 months.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> He looks tall and lanky. My pup has a similar build, but I think your dog looks taller, hard to tell with pictures. Anyway mine was 53 pounds at 6 months and is 67 pounds at 9 months.


Where do I measure to get his hight? And I think that's the problem with his leg and making him limp


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

This is how I have read to do it. I have not measured my pups height yet. 

You’ll need a level surface adjoining a blank wall, a carpenter’s level, a pencil and a metal measuring tape or a yardstick. You also need a helper unless your dog is perfectly trained to hold a stand-stay. Have your helper position the dog so it is in the above position, with the dog's head level. Place the carpenter’s level across the withers, letting it rest on the bone, one end at the wall. Move the ends of the level until the bubble is exactly in the center of the level indicator, then use your pencil to mark the wall underneath the level where it touches the wall. Move your dog away from the wall and measure the distance from the mark to the floor. If you have been careful - and honest - you now have an accurate measurement of your dog’s height.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome, thank you! How do people tell if he's a working dog or show dog?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I think that is about the lineage of dogs that have been used in breeding to produce your dog, its pedigree. Without that pedigree I don't know if you can consider or honestly say a dog is one or the other. I think....
I am about the least person qualified to answer that question lol but some how I managed to form that assumption.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Talk to the breeder you got him from, that would be the best way to find out his heritage. He's got some growing to do yet, but he's a good looking dog!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

And for comparison, here's my bitch at 7 months.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

My wife actually talked to the breeder today, but told me tolate I had some questions to ask, but the breeder regretted getting rid of him so much she got another one that's 8 month old now. Sounds like she's going to breed him though


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice to see other lanky black GSDs here! Our girl Jaeger is 75 lbs at 3 years old. I've read that many black GSDs are working line instead of show line, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog @Stangbait! Black shepards are often assumed to be working line, because, as I understand it, the recesive gene for that is more prevalent in working line dogs. That said, mine is half white ASL on the sire's side, and part working line - but not for a couple generations. The Dam's heritage is unknown. So, how accurate that WL assumption is who knows....


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is my DDR line brat at almost 8 months. I do not know what he is weighing and yes he is on a diet now. Love all the black babies.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Levi T said:


> Awesome, thank you! How do people tell if he's a working dog or show dog?


straight backs german shepherds working line, sloping back are show line.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Hes a super great dog and has done wonderful from day one, extremely relaxed when inside the house, but as soon as you let him go outside hes ready to go and explore. We can walk and hike for hours, loves to play in the creek, but I can call him once and he will come straight back to me. I missed my opportunity this year to take him to the lake, but I'm so ready to get him there next year, I know hes going to love it!

The problem with his leg he is having has got to be from his legs growing so long and him growing in general. With his energy level, the way he watches and listen, along with the way he holds himself I can see more in the working line. His neck is rock solid, if he could fill out a little more in his chest and legs I think he would be the perfect size, but I don't want him to be over grown or unhealthy so I try to feed him the recommended amount.

But when I have to take him outside and hold an umbrella over his head so he can use the bathroom because he doesn't want to get wet is kind of annoying... But I love this dog and wouldn't take anything for him!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Levi T said:


> But when I have to take him outside and hold an umbrella over his head so he can use the bathroom because he doesn't want to get wet is kind of annoying...


PLEASE tell you are kidding >


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Levi T said:
> 
> 
> > But when I have to take him outside and hold an umbrella over his head so he can use the bathroom because he doesn't want to get wet is kind of annoying...
> ...


I wish I was...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Don't create a future headache, STOP with the umbrella now! When you baby your dog, you're setting yourself up for much agony in the future! Instead make him tough, make him resilient, make him confident!

This applies to all areas, not just the rain!

Your dog will grow up to be a product of his environment, genetics plays a HUGE role, but the environment is key to make the dog all he can be! 

Force the little twit outside in the rain, and snow if you get that. Make him hike too far with too little water, make him walk farther than he wants to, make him go without food sometimes a little longer than he's used to....make him tough!

You'll be glad you did for years >


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

tim_s_adams said:


> Don't create a future headache, STOP with the umbrella now! When you baby your dog, you're setting yourself up for much agony in the future! Instead make him tough, make him resilient, make him confident!
> 
> This applies to all areas, not just the rain!
> 
> ...


I literally had the same "you must be joking" thought when I read the umbrella comment and then wham today NYC got socked with rain and whaddayaknowwww Hudson is a snooty little pooch now and WOULD NOT POTTY in the rain I couldn't help but crack up thinking about the OP  serves me right, but I hate umbrellas so Hudson had a big day of learning to pee in the rain. LOL


----------

